
I ditched macOS, Linux, and chose Windows for development work - ingve
https://augustl.com/blog/2019/choosing_windows_over_macos_linux/
======
Porthos9K
I think the author could get most of what they want by getting a used T-series
ThinkPad and installing OpenBSD on it, but that's just my preference. If
they're happy with this setup, that's their business.

~~~
1e10
Nope. He uses Some software available only on windows or MacOs for his
podcasts.

I am also strongly considering to jump ship from Mac to windows now. However,
I have some software licenses that won’t transfer so I’m waiting for the
renewal periods to expire.

